# Low progesterone….??



## Ames92 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi
So I’m 29 (just turned) no health concerns, been TTC for 18 months with no previous children. We have had the first lot of investigations.
My partners SA came back with top marks, absolutely no issues there!!
My U/S is normal.
Progesterone at day 21 is <1 nmol/L and 5 nmol/L so likely I am not ovulating! I have pretty regular periods except the occasional blip (once a year I have a really long cycle followed by really short cycles which last about 6 weeks). 
Otherwise periods range from 26-32 days.
Had an AMH blood test which came back as 10.1 (consultant seen privately said anything under 10 would have been substandard for my age). He said this just meant that I’d need the strongest drugs for IVF!
Currently waiting for an initial consultation with NHS which should be about 4 weeks time where I will need a HSG as well.
Anyone any advice about what happens about the low progesterone and how things will go moving forward?? Or anyone that has a similar experience that has now managed to successful conceive to give me some hope! Thanks xx


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Some of the ways to boost levels of *progesterone* naturally include natural *progesterone* creams, using herbal supplements, and making positive lifestyle changes. Also, vitamin C, vitamin B6, magnesium, and zinc all help to *increase* the body’s production of this important female hormone. lots of info on you tube and google how to increase progesterone - Bing


----------



## Puccalove (7 mo ago)

Ames92 said:


> Hi
> So I’m 29 (just turned) no health concerns, been TTC for 18 months with no previous children. We have had the first lot of investigations.
> My partners SA came back with top marks, absolutely no issues there!!
> My U/S is normal.
> ...


They will give you progesterone from the day of transfer , then they will test to ensure it’s a high enough dose for implantation of embryo


----------

